# Mahnung von tschechischer Sexhotline



## matthias1973 (18 August 2016)

Hallo An Alle!

Dies ist mein erster Eintrag und ich bitte mir eventuelle Fehler zu verzeihen. Ich bin sehr froh das es Foren und insbesondere dieses gibt.

Nun zu meinem Fall:

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen einen Anruf von der Post!?! bekommen, dass aufgrund von Unleserlichkeit meiner Adresse, ein Brief nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Ich fand das merkwürdig, habe aber trotzdem meine Adresse durchgegeben. Nach ein paar Tagen kam eine Rechnung einer tschechischen Firma bei mir an, mit der Aufforderung 90 Euro für eine Dienstleistung im Bereich des Telefonsexes, zu bezahlen. Ich habe dies ignoriert, da ich weiß das ich dies nicht genutzt habe. Nun habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten, von der gleichen Firma, mit einer Mahngebühr von 45 Euro. Ich bin geneigt, nach dem ich schon viel recherchiert habe, dass ganze als Betrug auszusitzen, wollte mir aber gern noch ein paar Meineungen anhören und möglicherweise Tipps abholen. Ich werde die Mahnung an diesen Beitrag anhängen, falls jemand vielleicht ebenso eine Mahnung bekommen hat und mir vielleicht verrät, wie verfahren ist.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antworten!

Matthias K.

*ModEdit: *
*Hallo Matthias, ich habe in deiner Rechnung mal deine Adresse und Telefonnummer entfernt. Diese Daten solltest du nicht im Forum veröffentlichen.*
*Gruß Ben Tigger*


----------



## Heinz1966 (18 August 2016)

Werf den Brief in den Müll und freu genieß was schöne Wetter. Der Anruf kam natürlich nicht von der Post. Woher soll die denn deine Telefonummer haben ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 August 2016)

Hier ist der Thread zu diesem Laden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...mb-direct-phone-ltd.11409/page-84#post-391303

Da holen die jetzt die Kohle aus einem tschechischen Postfach? Ist wohl sicherer und nicht so gut nachzuverfolgen wie auf ein Bankkonto.


----------



## Heinz1966 (18 August 2016)

Man könnte sich ja mal den Spass machen und Monopoly Geld hinschicken ;(


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 August 2016)

Heinz1966 schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja mal den Spass machen und Monopoly Geld hinschicken ;(


http://www.loaditup.de/839538-xhwm84rmxw.html


----------



## Hippo (18 August 2016)

Heinz1966 schrieb:


> Werf den Brief in den Müll und freu genieß was schöne Wetter.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen



@matthias1973, wollte aber dennoch mal gefragt haben - hattest du mal so eine Erwachsenenunterhaltung angerufen? Wie war der Service, was hast du erlebt?


----------



## klausp (18 August 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> @matthias1973, wollte aber dennoch mal gefragt haben - hattest du mal so eine Erwachsenenunterhaltung angerufen? Wie war der Service, was hast du erlebt?



Im Eingangspost steht, dass er das nicht gemacht hat



matthias1973 schrieb:


> Hallo An Alle!
> 
> .... Ich habe dies ignoriert, da ich weiß das ich dies nicht genutzt habe. ....


----------



## Nanni (19 August 2016)

Die auf der Rechnung angegebene Handynummer gehört zu einem Sachverständigenbüro in Pronstorf. Also alles Humbug.


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2016)

...na vielleicht hat jemand dieses Büros mit der Nummer die Erotiknummer angerufen und bei der Adressermittlung kam nun aber der Matthias bei heraus. So was passiert und ist durchaus nachvollziehbar!

@matthias1973, nutzt du sonst die 0173er Nummer auf der Rechnung? Oder hat nochwer Zugang zu dem Händie?


----------



## matthias1973 (19 August 2016)

Also nur zum Verständnis...nein ich habe keine Erotikhotline angerufen...die Handynummer gehört zu meinem Firmentelefon, nämlich dieses Sachverständigenbüro und da hat keiner Zugang...Ich werde dem Ratschlag folgen und das ganze aussitzen und gegebenenfalls mit einer Anzeige drohen...danke nochmal für die vielen schnellen Antworten...


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort!


matthias1973 schrieb:


> .... ich habe keine Erotikhotline angerufen...


Stellt sich mir die Frage, was passiert ist - @matthias1973, kann es sein, dass du einen entgangenen Anruf auf deinem Händie hattest und der am 27.06.2016, etwa um 17:39 Uhr, durch Rückruf beantwortet wurde? Schau mal in der Anrufliste am Händie nach oder im Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei der Telefonrechnung. Interessant für mich wäre dann die Dauer des Gespräches.

Für die Eingeweihten sage ich nur: "Ping!"


----------



## Gerd71 (28 September 2016)

Ich habe auch schon die 2 Mahnung erhalten , bei mir heißt die Firma Zeleno  Sitz in Pribram Tschechische Republik, die Handynummer die auf der Rechnung angegebene Nummer lautet 015256200559.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2016)

Gerd71 schrieb:


> die Handynummer die auf der Rechnung lautet 015256***559.


Und, ist das deine? Wenn nicht, ist die Nummer entweder mit deinen Daten registriert oder ein CallCenter hat die Nummer angerufen und derjenige, der das Gespräch entgegen nahm, hat die Daten angegeben, die nun in der Anschrift stehen, nämlich deine!


----------



## Gerd71 (28 September 2016)

Das ist nicht meine Handynummer, die steht bei Kundenservice auf der Rechnung, das ist die selbe Nummer wie bei Matthias 1973.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2016)

Gerd71 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meine Handynummer, die steht bei Kundenservice auf der Rechnung.....



Ah, okay: 





> Bei Fragen steht Ihnen gerne unser Kundenservice unter der Telefonnummer 015256200559 von Mo. - Do. (09.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr) und Fr. (09.00 Uhr - 12.30 Uhr) zur Verfügung.



Aber weiter oben steht eine Anschlussnummer im Betreff, darunter auch nochmal unter "_in Anspruch genommen am / Uhrzeit / Telefonanschluss_". Ist diese Nummer dort die deinige?


----------



## passer (28 September 2016)

Sehr komisch, bin schon 3 Wochen über die Zahlungsfrist heraus-mit beiden Rechnungen, und immer noch keine erste Mahnung.


Wie lange hat das gedauert, bis die Mahnung kam?


----------



## Gerd71 (28 September 2016)

Die erste Rechnung erhielt ich am 08.08. 2016 der Poststempel aus Fulda. die erste Mahnung erhielt ich am 29.08.2016, die 2 Mahnung erhielt ich am 26. 09.2016 alles aus Fulda


----------



## Andy1961 (3 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, habe auch die Rgn und Mahnungen von Zeleno mit exakt den gleichen Beträgen und der gleichen Telefonnummer!  Auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht kein Telefonat mit der Hotline, habe an dem Tag nicht einmal telefoniert!

Hab auch bei dem Anruf durch diese ominöse Poststelle nicht meinen Vornahmen genannt!
Also kam die Rechnung nur mit dem Nachnahmen!

Auf der Rg. und den Mahnungen fehlt alles, was eine ordnungsgemäße Rechnung enthalten muss!

Gerichtssitz, Geschäftsführer , Steuernummer etc.   also hat die Rechnung keinen rechtlichen Hintergrund, und falls das nicht aufhört werde ich Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs stellen!


----------



## Cremation (4 November 2016)

Habe mitlerweile unzählige Mahnungen. Wie verfahrt ihr denn damit? Öffnet ihr die Briefe? Oder schickt ihr sie ungeöffnet zurück? So mache ich es mit Adressat verzogen.


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2016)

@Cremation Kannst du mal in einem Thread bleiben?


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2016)

Andy1961 schrieb:


> und falls das nicht aufhört werde ich Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs stellen!


... wieso erst dann?


----------



## Maria45rot (22 März 2017)

Haben exakt den gleichen Brief nur von der Firma Torellco erhalten gleiche Masche. War heute bei der Polizei Antwort von dieser Müll schmeißen und ja nicht reagieren. Neue Masche 
Ist bei euch schon Inkassounternehmen beteiligt?


----------



## Mamarat (19 April 2017)

Mein Sohn hat im März die erste Rechnung erhalten vier Wochen später die erste und heute die zweite Mahnung. Sie drohen mit Anzeige wegen betrug. War bei der Polizei diese rät auf keinen Fall zu reagieren. Unsere Firma heißt Torellco...  Wie lange dauert es noch ungefähr bis man in ruhe gelassen wird?


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2017)

Wie alt ist dein Sohn? Volljährig?


----------



## jupp11 (19 April 2017)

Mamarat schrieb:


> Sie drohen mit Anzeige wegen betrug.


Quatsch mit Sauce


Mamarat schrieb:


> War bei der Polizei diese rät auf keinen Fall zu reagieren.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


Mamarat schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es noch ungefähr bis man in ruhe gelassen wird?


Ist unterschiedlich. Je weniger man reagiert umso früher wird man in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## Vogel1993 (29 August 2017)

matthias1973 schrieb:


> Hallo An Alle!
> 
> Dies ist mein erster Eintrag und ich bitte mir eventuelle Fehler zu verzeihen. Ich bin sehr froh das es Foren und insbesondere dieses gibt.
> 
> ...



Hallo, es ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich habe das selbe bekommen nur von fa. Torellco, ich habe sofort einen Anwalt kontaktiert und war bei der Polizei. In dem Fall wurden mittlerweile 3 Täter ermittelt mit Sitz in Hessen gegen die mehrere Strafverfahren laufen


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2017)

Vogel1993 schrieb:


> .... gegen die mehrere Strafverfahren laufen


....und wahrscheinlich wie immer eingestellt werden.


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2017)

Und jetzt nennen sich die Fuldaer mal:



> CME Forderungsmanagement (angeblich in Chrudim / Tchechien)


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2017)

@ Mods, könnte man den Thread irgendwie an den bestehenden Chat tackern? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...c-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.11409/page-87


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2017)

Können schon, aber der vermischt sich dann.

Weiter gehts hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...c-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.11409/page-87


----------

